
Wag, the Dog-Walking Service, Lands $300M from SoftBank Vision Fund - lifestyleigni
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/01/30/business/dealbook/softbank-vision-fund-wag.html?%E2%80%AC
======
berelig
Isn't this service plagued by the same issues that brought down Homejoy? If I
find a local dog walker that I like through this service I'd just get their
phone number and pay them in cash.

